# Metronidazole



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Has anyone else had problems with this drug? I have been nauseous since my 2nd day of taking it and had to miss 2 (now 3) days of my new job. Gravol didn't help me, nor did small meals. I was eating with the meds like it says and DEF no alcohol!I had mine for a vaginal infection which is apparently common with women with IBS.Anyone else? Gotta go quit my job....


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I was on metronidazole 9 years ago, for the initial giardia infection that we think caused my IBS. I don't remember nausea problems with it, but then I was probably so relieved that the rest of my D was calming down that I might not have noticed...------------------*JennT*


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Aurorahart, I had to take it last summer for an infection . It wasnt clearing up so they treated my husband also. It made both of us naueous. It also left a bad bitter aftertaste in my mounth the whole time I was taking it.


----------

